

PRISM fallout in Europe: Don’t expect the Commission to save the day - JonasH
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/10/prism-fallout-in-europe-dont-expect-the-commission-to-save-the-day/

======
mtgx
I don't. They've proved with ACTA they are quite corrupt, and are much more
concerned with doing US' bidding than with EU citizens' rights. That much we
already know.

I do hope the European Parliament, which has been a lot more sensible on these
issues, can save day, though, and maybe replace the whole EU Commission while
they are at it, too.

